# Schwinn Folding bike



## fattyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Is this legit?   Seems like it.  What an odd ball.  Check out those seat tube & headtube angles!


https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/d/schwinn-montague-folding-bike/6413345188.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2017)

I've never heard or seen that one before. Looks like a mid 80's model from the decals so it might be in Findleys catalog scans.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 7, 2017)

I had a repainted frame like that.  Made by Montague in England.  Strange how they rebadged it Schwinn and made the manufacturer the model name.


----------

